# Emeraldy peacocky shimmery eyes - Not the best tute sorry :(



## WreckTechno (Aug 4, 2007)

So sitting home alone on a Saturday night with the flu, I decided to make my first ever makeup tutorial. Probably not the best idea: My eyebrows are growing out, my nose is red from snottiness, my hair is oily, my eyes are very, very bloodshot (you’ll probably see later should my camera decide to focus properly) and I’m not very good at putting on makeup but hopefully the results won’t be TOO bad. Also, the most important part of a tute is good photos and my camera does NOT take good photos. It won’t focus, photos are always either too dark or too pale and I don’t have photoshop so I can’t even zjoojsh them up that way. Next time I create this look, I will take more photos and will update the crappy ones. Haha what a start: For those I haven't frightened away, *Welcome to my first "tutorial!" *

Here are the products I used (though you won’t need to take note of the lip, cheek or skin products as I'm only concentrating on eyes).







Here is me with foundation, concealer and a touch of powder on. No-one deserves to see me without makeup-that would be cruel. 






For the purpose on this tutorial, I’ll only really concentrate on the eye area as everyone has their own foundation routine and because I have a limited amount of brushes and because I don’t ever use brushes for what they’re designed for (I usually grab whichever is closest and cleanest), just apply with whatever you would normally. OK so first step. Chuck some Shimmertime Pigment all over the eye area up to the brow (I use my fingers or a fluffy blending brush). Just helps the colours blend a little easier as they’re different textures and it kind of ties the colours together. I don’t really love this pigment and most of the time I use it to get rid of it so any neutralish shimmery substance will work-Vanilla Pigment or Stilife Paint, even Blank Canvas or whatever. 






Next stop, I squeezed some Graphito Paint onto my hand, using a smallish brush and working quickly I make a V on the outer corner blending it to slightly less than halfway across my eye and a little bit along the lashline. See? The pigment helps it blend. OK, this is where the bad photography starts. In real life, this appeared a lot darker and yes, it looked a lot more in focus too!! 






Then, again with a smallish brush, I blended the The Body Shop Eye Shadow in 31 (a dark shimmery green) over the Graphito and more into the centre of the eyelid. The Graphito darkens the eyeshadow on the outer corner and by continuing into the centre past the end of the Graphito, there is gradiation of colour (gradiation isn't actually a word I don't think-this flu is clogging my brain). Again, this picture doesn’t really represent the actual darkness of the eyeshadow. It looks just the same as the previous pic-just a little greener. meh






So now, we take the The Body Shop Eye Shimmer in Emerald (which looks whitish in the pan but when applied is a pale shimmery greeny white-don’t ask me where they get the name Emerald from as aren't emeralds bright green???). I apply this from the inner corner up to the crease and blend it across into the 31. The fantastic thing about the two TBS products is that when you apply one over the other, it turns a gorgeous shimmery bright aqua peacocky colour (see the poorly taken picture below of my hand). This is what you aim to get in the centre of the eye when you apply the Emerald. Alternate rubbing the 31 over the Emerald and then the Emerald over the 31 until it turns aqua. Your eye should have a gradiation of shimmery greeny white to aqua to darker green to very dark green. See below-aaah that’s a better photo!! (Why can’t they all turn out like that?!?) You can’t really see the aqua very well as the flash tends to turn it reflective but you get the point. And after I’ve taken the pictures and loaded them on my computer I realise my eyes are uneven-haha woops.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I then take a tiiiiiny bit of MAC Waternymph frost eyeshadow and dab it over the aqua in the centre just to brighten it up a little. (OK so my blending leaves a little to be desired but you get the point)





Then, I grabbed my Graphito Paint again and lined my upper and lower lash line and lower waterline to darken and define my eyes (though tonight I didn't apply enough as I’m only going to wash this off right now and it’ll take too long to remove tonnes of eyeliner) and I also chucked on mascara (I use Shiseido-my eyelashes are really long). That’s pretty much it. I’d love to see what someone with some idea of putting on makeup would do with this idea-it is really pretty in real life-even with my poor makeup applying skills. If you have any questions or pointers, let me know. I’d appreciate feedback-especially on how to better my makeup application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























PS haha just reread this all and my Golly, this tutorial sucks!!!


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

wow! your lashes are amazing!
but, good tut! i know i'll never bring up the courage to make my own ...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great tut! I thought it was going to be awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from what you said, but its a real nice simple one.  I really like it.  And you dont even look sick! You loook great!!!!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Aug 9, 2007)

Those colors look great on you!


----------



## PMBG83 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh so pretty!


----------



## vveinee (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful peacock eyes, thanks for posting.


----------

